# Info On Kamans Workout W/ Miami



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

DOES ANYONE KNOW HOW IT WENT


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

Why don't you call his mom? :laugh:


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Why don't you call his mom? :laugh:


i'm just guessing, but i don't think he has her number.


----------



## D-Wade (Feb 20, 2003)

Who cares? We don't want him in Miami anyways. To me, Bosh or Ford. Other than the big 3, I want NO ONE else!


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

sounded like a pretty legit question to me,these other clowns obviously didnt think so.


----------



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

In pat rileys words kaman is very very interesting to him!
I just wondered if any one had any other info like press releases
doubt me if you will but I could give you his moms # if you want it lets just say ive known chris since he was born give or take a few hours
:yes:


----------



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

Im gona give you her# 616-___-____:laugh: 
honestly I could but she might kick my butt


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

See? That's why I said call his mom.

Seriously though, it would be nice to know how the workout went. It seems that this entire board is divided on whether or not the guy can play NBA ball, and I'm on the side that thinks he can. While I don't think the Heat will draft him, I do think that he'd be a good fit on the Bucks, for instance.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>INZANE 35</b>!
> Im gona give you her# 616-___-____:laugh:
> honestly I could but she might kick my butt


:|


----------



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

Chris has done nothing but impress every team he has worked out for even La is looking for another workout with him because 
they say he didnt have as good a workout as they think he could have(no one can have a good workout with the clippers if they run the workout)Jerry West was"blown away by his speed, agility, strength and ability to shoot with either hand."his workout with the raptors went incredible and like i said pat riley said he found chris very very intriguing.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

this is just bizarre. i'm starting to get the feeling that friends of draft-eligible players (or family, or even some players themselves) come on this board to hype themselves up. i've seen so many rumours and inside information here in the past week that is baffles me. 

there's some guy whose actual member name is a player who's projected to go in the late second round this year. i've seen several discussions about anonymous small college players, particularly several started by the same poster about the same PLAYER, asking why this guy isn't being considered more. if you read the post, it seems very very personal- it's not just a fan. a fan wouldn't have the time, nor the energy, nor the interest.

i don't know- i may be out in left field but i think it makes some sense. these players aren't busy with summer jobs- they're probably just waiting for june 26th (and working out for their teams for several hours a day). i could see them (or more likely, their fam and friends and acquaintances and, to a lesser extent, their fans) hyping themselves up as much as possible... especially these guys who are on the first round bubble.

kaman is obviously dropping somewhere in the lottery but these "sources" here must be bogus. i can tell you that there is no way the average fan would know how his workout for the raptors went, and certainly wouldn't come on here and post it. average fans are outsiders- either this news is BS or the guy has some vested interest in chris kaman. 

OR i suppose it could be some guy who's quoting espn insider- and i've already posted my thoughts about that publication elsewhere. at the very least, people who treat those exec comments like they are the bible are severely lacking in common sense. there are many different motivations for team managers. further, there would be very few reasons for them to be honest- of all things! 

you don't want your fans on your back so you just offer the media the status quo and move on. there's no point to confide in some tabloid journalist unless you're in an obvious position like cleveland.

peace


----------



## HEATLUNATIC (May 27, 2002)

SCREW Kaman!We want Bosh,Lampe,Ford or Barbosa!

Im sure the Sun-Sentinel and Miami Herald will have articles about it tomorrow.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Is it true that Kaman is getting an arm transplant to increase his wingspan to over 7 feet?


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Is it true that Kaman is getting an arm transplant to increase his wingspan to over 7 feet?


I hope your joking....


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> I hope your joking....


Of course, but that is why Kaman is going to slip. He's 7 feet but he plays like a 6-8 guy.


----------



## Jmmy_James (May 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Of course, but that is why Kaman is going to slip. He's 7 feet but he plays like a 6-8 guy.


No he doesn't, he plays like a 7 foot center. Great post moves, good rebounder, good shot blocker... all the qualitied I look for in a 6'8 player.

Sometimes you guys get a little carried away with numbers. Because his wingspan is shorter than some of the other players he now plays like a......baaahhhh nevermind.


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Is it true that Kaman is getting an arm transplant to increase his wingspan to over 7 feet?


I disagree where this guy is going with this post, but I still had a good laugh at that...

Maybe it's just late.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

Kaman has 'gator arms, like Kevin Willis. David West has a wingspan that is 4" larger.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> Kaman has 'gator arms, like Kevin Willis. David West has a wingspan that is 4" larger.


actually his wing span is normal,1/4 longer than his height.gator arms would be several inches shorter than your normal height.i'm surprised you havent compared him to mark madsen yet,you must be slipping.


----------



## Big John (Sep 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> actually his wing span is normal,1/4 longer than his height.gator arms would be several inches shorter than your normal height.i'm surprised you havent compared him to mark madsen yet,you must be slipping.


I did not want to insult Madsen. 

Chris Kaman=Eric Montross
Nick Collison=Mark Madsen


----------



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

Big John have you seen kaman play . I go to alot of CMU games and have had a first hand look at kaman .
first of all for those who say mid american (no comp)kaman was double and tripple teamed the entire season and still led the nation in double doubles and if you can do that against duke you can do it anywhere.
if you would prefer I did not share factual info B\c its not what you want to hear then thats understandable but I am honestly just sharing information that not every one has acess to .I get what your saying about family friends and interest , but I love the game as much as the next guy and just want to share this info.take it or leave it


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>INZANE 35</b>!
> Im gona give you her# 616-___-____:laugh:
> honestly I could but she might kick my butt


Hehe, that's my area code. I live in Grand Rapids  :yes:


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

*Kaman*

Hey guys, I think Kaman will be OK in the L . . . From what I've seen, he knows the game and is athletic enough to play at a solid level. An earlier poster was right, let's not get TOO caught up in numbers cause it's all about how a kid fits with a certain team. I happen to think that the late lottery will be a good place for Kaman, especially to a "vertically challenged" team like Milwaukee or even the Knicks (if they have a lottery pick)


----------



## Schmidty (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> 
> 
> Hehe, that's my area code. I live in Grand Rapids  :yes:


Me too. I live in Kentwood.

I think Kaman's from Wyoming, right?


----------



## INZANE 35 (Jun 10, 2003)

yeah he is from wyoming Mi


----------



## bananas (Apr 20, 2003)

kaman is now the 3rd ranked center behind darko and pavel. i see him 'falling' to ny, gs or seattle.


----------



## hcsilla (Jun 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Big John</b>!
> 
> 
> Nick Collison=Mark Madsen


Come on.

Collison is MUCH better than Madsen.

Collison is a better shooter, post-up player and shotblocker. He is bigger and his offensive game is much more polished than Madsen's ever will be.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bananas</b>!
> kaman is now the 3rd ranked center behind darko and pavel. i see him 'falling' to ny, gs or seattle.


darko isnt a center for one and its questionable whether pavel has moved ahead of kaman based on a workout or two.i personally think pavel will go to toronto and kaman to either miami or the paper clips(poor guy).all three big guys are going to help the east(most likely)get closer to the west,in time.


----------



## bananas (Apr 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> darko isnt a center for one and its questionable whether pavel has moved ahead of kaman based on a workout or two.i personally think pavel will go to toronto and kaman to either miami or the paper clips(poor guy).all three big guys are going to help the east(most likely)get closer to the west,in time.


darko is a center and will play center for detroit. wallace will slide to a more comfortable pf spot with okur backing up both spots. this is of course in another year or so, but i see darko getting about 15 minutes split between backing up cliff and ben this upcoming season at pf and center.

what made you think he wouldn't play center? he has the build 7'1 250 and skills to score and guard either position but with ben in detroit he'll definitely be guarding the go to big man which will allow wallace to be free to roam for long rebounds and help side defense. maybe if denver somehow got him he would play pf, but in detroit he'll be a primary center that slides to the pf spot durring certain rotations.

unless you have read something where he stated like duncan that he doesnt want to play center.


----------

